# flaxseed oil on food



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

I know I have seen this on here but I can't find it now, of course. Is it OK to put flaxseed oil ON their food and how often should you do it. Hazel hates baths so much I don't think it would work to use it in her bath. She isn't showing any signs of real dryness but being the winter and all I thought it might not be a bad idea.
Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, you can put flax seed oil on their food. A couple of drops every couple of days usually works. Some of them love the flax seed oil and will pick out the kibbles it is on to eat first. Others will simply not touch those kibbles and I've had a few that if I put flax seed on their food, they won't eat, not even the kibble it hasn't touched. :roll:


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

When my boys were quilling I started giving them flaxseed oil every few days, then lessened it to once a week as their skin got better. Gin's skin is dry as all get out (our house is pretty dry) and a humidifier didn't seem to help, so now I have them all on Sunshine Factor. It's only been a few days but I think I'm already seeing less dandruff


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I squeeze out a 1000mg capsule of flax seed oil onto Norman's food once a week, the mix the kibble all around in it so it's evenly coated (so if he does decide to be picky which thankfully hasn't been a issue yet, he can't actually find too many un-coated ones). He used to have really dry skin when I first brought him home, but adding the oil to his food has done wonders to clear that up.


----------

